# Texas Holey Rock and pH



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how quickly will texas holey rock affect pH? I've got a few pieces I'd like to throw into my shrimp/community tank to clear off the algae but I'm worried about swinging the pH up. 

Jim


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Qurus,

I think you'll get a better response if you post this in the species section, crustations mollusks etc.

I hear different opinions on the buffering of water with limestone or other rock. The comments I believe, and this is for fish only, shrimp are a whole other kettle of fish, is that if you do regular water changes, the rock doesn't have time to buffer the water. But with shrimp, as I've said it's probably a little more sensitive.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Found this comment on another forum. I can only assume that Texas Holey Rock is limestone based.

For our purposes it is enough to know how different water will act different with limestone. Limestone is alkaline by nature. If you put it in acidic water (6.8 or so?) it will change the PH more and somewhat quicker than if you put it in more alkaline water like 7.8. Either way I find the change is pretty slow and maybe not worth the effort. Before the PH is changed , the rock has to partially degrade. That's a pretty slow process to me. If you grind that limestone up into cement and then put the cement in the tank it is real quick. The big lump of limestone has been setting around out in the weather for a lot longer than you want to wait and it is just starting to come apart. The first week or so of having it in the water may change your PH big time as it is covered in dust but after that it may take years. Like maybe 2 million.

Hope this helps just a little.


----------



## Snowhill (Jul 11, 2016)

The major impact you will see from this can depend on the amount of holes in the limestone. The More holes typically means a higher acid percentage. We have a geologist verify out landscape rocks and our "kansas" holey rocks.


----------

